# Show your own pipe dream motorway proposals...



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Show your own pipe dream motorway proposals...

Using Google Maps, (or anything else you think is better)

Show motorway ideas you have, for anywhere in the world! I have a few for the UK

Some are based on real life proposals, but a few are my own ideas! (look on both pages, there are 2 pages)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...=0&ll=53.564783,-2.04071&spn=1.115778,2.90863


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Motorways and expressways in Latvia:


----------



## zsmg (Aug 25, 2011)

The completion of the Dutch A4... oh wait never mind.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

RipleyLV said:


> Motorways and expressways in Latvia:


Are there any dual carriageways in Latvia?


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

seem said:


> Are there any dual carriageways in Latvia?


Of course there are, most of them are located in Riga metro area.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

RipleyLV said:


> Of course there are, most of them are located in Riga metro area.


Can you please post here any map of Latvian road network? Thx.. or just via pm


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

You can view the entire road network with marked dual-carriageways on this site: http://latvijas-karte.zl.lv/ + click on _Aerofoto_ in the upper right corner to view satelite images from 2007.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

I did some for the Cape Town metropolitan area. Some elements of these have actually been planned and even partly built in the last 35 years or so.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid= 211379860151913666910.0004a3a921f9ab33a587d

(URL was wrong at first!)


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

this is what I need:


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

poshbakerloo said:


> Show your own pipe dream motorway proposals...
> 
> Using Google Maps, (or anything else you think is better)
> 
> ...


I like your ideas  Especially M67 from Manchester to Sheffield but this is really just a dream due to Nation Park in the middle. 

I made a similar map some time ago which included exactly same looking northern beltway of Leeds !


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

hofburg said:


> this is what I need:


Poor people in Dobbiaco, with 5 motorways passing there:lol:
The Italian A28 between Sacile and Conegliano is already operative. In this map I would add the link Vicenza - Trento, as well the direct link Trieste - Rijeka.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I would make the E66 and the A27 extension.

Here are mine for the Pyrenees area. Proposals that I don't list below are planned, U/C or even already operative, but Google Maps has not drawn they yet.









- E07, N-230/N125 and E09 are upgraded to motorway, thus creating three new crossings.
- The Andorran motorway, an extension of A-27 along C-14 up to the border, then going along the main Andorran road to E09. 
- N116 gets upgraded to motorway (Or at least expressway) all the way to the Spanish border.
- The subpyrenaic motorway, an extension of A-26 to Barbastro (Multiplexing with A-14 for some time), and an extension of A-22 from Huesca to Tudela.

And I would make a motorway all the way from Europe to Beijing.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

italystf said:


> Poor people in Dobbiaco, with 5 motorways passing there:lol:
> The Italian A28 between Sacile and Conegliano is already operative. In this map I would add the link Vicenza - Trento, as well the direct link Trieste - Rijeka.


:lol:

I agree.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I have also lots of I-states across the US on my pipe dream, including I-580 Truck... which is a redesignation of the well known I-238.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd be glad if they built half this by 2030. This is the actual official Romania motorway and expressway plan:


----------

